# took the hacksaw to my star fork today



## odeum (May 9, 2005)

just thought i'd share, the build has begun in earnest, my 3rd grade son and i laid it out on the kitchen table and hacked it.

don't worry, we knew what we were doing...to some extent. masking tape applied, park saw guide in hand, teeth on blade as indicated, vaccuming dust as we go, measured twice cut once.

stepped on the chopped off piece to test it's strength, it is robust if not impervious.

sometimes i think who would care, then i look at this sub forum and know there are kindred spirits.

more to follow.


----------



## ballmon (Mar 23, 2005)

*Right Tool*

There is a right tool for this job, and here it is.


----------



## odeum (May 9, 2005)

build is complete, more to follow...


----------



## odeum (May 9, 2005)

yes, the park saw guide i mentioned using in my original post served well,
but thanks anyway!





ballmon said:


> There is a right tool for this job, and here it is.


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

Just make sure that little allen bolt is secured deep enough in the Park Tool clamp mechanism. Otherwise, it may crush your steerer in that spot.


----------



## ballmon (Mar 23, 2005)

odeum said:


> yes, the park saw guide i mentioned using in my original post served well,
> but thanks anyway!


Yeh, sorry, it sounded like you were hacking it off with a serrated bread knife at the kitchen table.


----------



## odeum (May 9, 2005)

no prob, i gotta expect concern from soundin' like such a rustic rube...




ballmon said:


> Yeh, sorry, it sounded like you were hacking it off with a serrated bread knife at the kitchen table.


----------



## odeum (May 9, 2005)

ouch! i hope this is not the voice of experience...i checked my sg-6, it is recessed, probably would not be overreacting to apply loctite and torque to said fastener!

thanks for the heads up.




divve said:


> Just make sure that little allen bolt is secured deep enough in the Park Tool clamp mechanism. Otherwise, it may crush your steerer in that spot.


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

No, I just caught it before it could do damage  The problem is that you can't torque the screw down. It will prevent the handle that lowers the clamp from turning. Loctite would probably work well as it will fixate the screw sufficiently in the required setting after it cures.


----------



## colnrly (Oct 12, 2005)

there is another right tool for the job and it's Mastercard.


----------



## odeum (May 9, 2005)

i avoid bike shops like the plague, if that is what you mean...building my bikes myself for a while now.





colnrly said:


> there is another right tool for the job and it's Mastercard.


----------

